# Richmond Park rides



## redjedi (23 Jul 2009)

I thought I would start a thread for people wanting to meet up in Richmond Park and go for a spin.

I will get the ball rolling, as we might have some nice weather this weekend  I feel like going for a lap or two (or three ).

I was think of Saturday morning, about 9am. I could do Sunday but I like to sleep in, and the F1 and last day of TdF is on.

Anyone care to join me? You may get lucky and see me have my first clipless moment. I'll be putting on my new Look pedals on Friday night and this will be my first ride with them.

This won't be London Dynamo training pace, so riders of all abilities are welcome to join.


----------



## Rhys_Po (23 Jul 2009)

Would do, but I cycle Richmond Park every bloody day. There's only so much deer-shoot you can scrape off .....


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2009)

Would have loved to join you mate, but off down to Dover with Flying Dodo's ride


----------



## redjedi (23 Jul 2009)

Rhys_Po said:


> Would do, but I cycle Richmond Park every bloody day. There's only so much deer-shoot you can scrape off .....



I've never run over any Deer s*. We're going to be using the tarmac, no off roading for me.



User1314 said:


> What about....
> 
> ....evening rides round the park?
> 
> I'm not doing anything except mooching about at home Mon-Thurs, mostly.



I'll be up for mid-week evening rides as well. Not tonight, as I'll be watching Le tour highlights. I could probably get there for about 7ish during the week.



ianrauk said:


> Would have loved to join you mate, but off down to Dover with Flying Dodo's ride



No probs mate. It's an open offer, so another weekend (or evening). I want to go this weekend as I'm working next week, then it's the FNRttC.

I concidered doing Dodo's ride, but I can't get away for the whole day.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jul 2009)

Wondered where you have been Luke! I'm working this weekend unfortunatlement...you're butt must have calmed down from the Dunwich mauling by now and you are coralling more punishment.
Hope the bike is going well and that London Dynorod don't roll over you all...


----------



## redjedi (23 Jul 2009)

I'm always around, just haven't posted as much recently.

My arse has finally recovered and I have replaced the torture device with something a bit comfier.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Jul 2009)

I, believe it or not, will not be on the lash, followed by copious amount of cheesy chips topped with kebab, this friday night, for like the first time ever, and I need to build my fitness up again too, so, Master Jedi, in the words of Peter Jones, am in!


----------



## redjedi (23 Jul 2009)

Splendid, but aren't you going to Dover? Mr Dodo has you on his list


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Jul 2009)

Does he... Whoops! I think I said I would go if it was a Mouseketeer jobby, but I dont think no one replied from our "clan" so I've not focused on it.. 

Whoops!

Ill check the thread! 

Fancy being my PA? lol!


----------



## redjedi (24 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Fancy being my PA? lol!



 That could be the easiest PA job in the world.

Booze, Kebab, Sleep, Booze, Kebab, Sleep, Ride, Kebab, Sleep....


Looks like it's just you, me and a park full of Richmond's finest eye candy


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Jul 2009)

hahahaha! There are women to fit in between kebab and sleep however! lol!

Cool, and ohhhh yes!! Tot tot totties!

Ive got a slight glitch however... but dont panic! My badly worn down almost useless cleats have now just become obsolete completely in my lunchtime cycle! But!!!! I am picking up a new pair from my LBS in Whitton... they open at 9am however.. so it means I wont be over until say 0940hrs? This okay?


----------



## redjedi (24 Jul 2009)

No problem for me. Are you going to the LBS then home, or taking your bike to the LBS then straight onto the park?

If you're going straight from the lbs, we can meet by the Richmond hill entrance.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Jul 2009)

Ta!

Cycling to LBS, changing them over, quick perv at what they have in stock, then off to R.P. for more pervving... 

R.Hill entrance is fine by me. Ill be cycling in on the A316 then will cut in through town. What bike you riding now?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ta!
> 
> Cycling to LBS, changing them over, quick perv at what they have in stock, then off to R.P. for more pervving...
> 
> R.Hill entrance is fine by me. Ill be cycling in on the A316 then will cut in through town. *What bike you riding now?*



It's the pink one with black spots as it is an odd numbered day Davy - that's usually Luke's style...


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Jul 2009)

Ohhhh, just for the Weekend, his name changes from RedJedi, to PinkLady... smooth... hehehe


----------



## redjedi (24 Jul 2009)

My secrets out


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jul 2009)

Just seen this thread... can't do this weekend but would be up for future spins


----------



## redjedi (28 Jul 2009)

I should be there again.

Which way are we going around? I went anti-clockwise on Saturday and barely made it up the hill, not sure I could make it going clockwise.

I need some lower gears 


p.s. First post edited to show new ride


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jul 2009)

*congrats on the 1,000 post there RJ!*

I'm out of circulation for the next two weeks but I shall be joining you all soon!


----------



## redjedi (28 Jul 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> *congrats on the 1,000 post there RJ!*
> 
> I'm out of circulation for the next two weeks but I shall be joining you all soon!





I notice I was getting close yesterday, I thought I would do something a bit more special than that. Ah well 2000 here I come 

Topcats Southend ride is in a couple of weeks.



> I've just realised it'll be my first CC ride without a hangover!



Well that's worth a drink by itself


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jul 2009)

Will be there...

Although clockwise has the sharper ascent, I think it's easier than anti-clockwise... thats more draining (for me at least). No doubt I'll get dropped like a hot spud on the hills anyway... might have to make the FBA count on downhills!


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jul 2009)

Those hills arent toooo bad.. I always find the drag from Roehampton Gate to Richmond Gate the hardest section... 

Tbh, I think we should do both ways.... Ooohhh eerrrrr missies! hahahaha!


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I always find the drag from Roehampton Gate to Richmond Gate the hardest section...



+1 
But the reverse run is my fave part... long straight (ish) downhill


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jul 2009)

Yes, it is! Equally from Richmond Gate to Kingston gate too minus the last 1/4... Only the cars slow me down!


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Yes, it is! Equally from Richmond Gate to Kingston gate too minus the last 1/4... Only the cars slow me down!



Yep it's annoying when they overtake on the incline then stick to exactly 20 on the downhill  I have taken to sitting in primary on the climbs to stop this occuring


----------



## Origamist (28 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck - are you now wearing a polka dot jersey?

CofG - do you want to meet outside the IWM at 5ish?

Redjedi - have you got a new bike?

I don't mind anti - or clockwise - but what's the etiquette for this loop is it a leisurely group ride or a criterium!?


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jul 2009)

Oh yes, they over take on the incline, on a double white, then pootle when they see a Deer! hahahaha!

Primary all the way!

Am happy on what ever way and what speed we do... I am sure a few clubs are out Wednesday nights, we could always try showing them who's boss... hehehe


----------



## redjedi (28 Jul 2009)

Origamist said:


> Redjedi - have you got a new bike?



Yes, lovely new Bianchi. Gears are too high to go up hills though (that's my excuse in early  )



> but what's the etiquette for this loop is it a leisurely group ride or a criterium!?


It might turn into a bit of both. Sittingduck has obviously challenged me to a race down Sawyers Hill with that last PM 

After which I'll collaspe like the un-fit smoker I am we'll re-group and start again.

I think flats are nice steady group ride, but climbs and descents are a free for all.


----------



## Origamist (28 Jul 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'll be at IWM about 5.10ish at the latest. Try and get there for as near 5 as possible.



I'll be at the 3 Stags pub, next to the traffic lights, just before the IWM, at 5.00pm sharp!


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jul 2009)

I never said I was any good at climbing! Only downhills 
Oh dear... me and my big mouth 

See you at the cafe in the park tomorrow at 7. Any problems and I'll send a text or call.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jul 2009)

Is there a Cafe in the park?


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Is there a Cafe in the park?



Indeed there is 
Clockwise from Roehampton gate - 150 yards from the small roundabout!


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jul 2009)

Forgive my incredible ignorance but what or where is IWM?
For future ref of course.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Indeed there is
> Clockwise from Roehampton gate - 150 yards from the small roundabout!



Oh yes, I remember now! I've never stopped there, or at the other way near Richmond Gate. Well, when I cycle late night i've never seen them open! Probably rip-off prices anyhow..


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jul 2009)

Cost me almost 4 quid for an ice cream and a bottle of coke... The healthy option 

I have only ever once purchased such nicities from there once, as above. Too expensive for my tastes  

TDr1nka: IWM is apparently the Imperial War Museum, which is nowhere near Richmond Park, as far as I know!


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jul 2009)

Ah ha!

That's where Origamist hides all day!


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jul 2009)

Polishing his cannons presumably


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

I work a few hundred meters from the those big IWM guns - but I do have aspirations to be a Churchill impersonator, if the recession really starts to bite...

If it's really wet tonight, I'm bailing. Lets see how the weather goes!


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

Will check here about 5pm then. Hope to see you later....


----------



## redjedi (29 Jul 2009)

Dark clouds, but no rain yet. 

Met office is showing a heavy downpour at around 7pm, but not lasting for too long.

I think I will be bringing up the rear today after I went on a 25 mile detour home last night. Lot's of it up-hill and into a headwind, I was struggling this morning (excuse number 2  )


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Jul 2009)

I've had dark cloud over here all day and where I am , on the 3rd floor, I have seen dark clouds all day in the surrounding areas, but no rain.. still!

Bring up the rear?? dude!! lol!


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

I'm leaving the office now for my 6 mile commute home. Will post a reporter's update on the situation within the hour 

And don't listen to Luke about his hill climbing... he knows full well I will be last


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Jul 2009)

Your leaving now? Bet you start early! Cool, same here..

Well, it could be me too after my homemade spagbol lunch... We could always see who's the slowest uphill... hehehe


----------



## Adrian_K (29 Jul 2009)

I'll start my making my excuses for slowness - the missus was out tonight so I went for a swim - now she's not going out and I'm sh4gged.

How long do you take to do a lap/how many laps? I'm trying to gauge what time I can get back home.

I have no idea where this café is at RH gate but I'll have a look for a group of loitering riders - keep an eye out for my grey/red Scott.

currently heavy cloud moving fast. I don't mind the odd shower but if it's lashing I'll wimp out.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Jul 2009)

My best lap time is just over 20 mins.. But normal 25-27... Laps, well, were see I guess!? 

Through Roehampton Gate, take a right, you wont miss it.. Ta!

I am on the same sentiments too!


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

I'm still meeting up with CofG at 5, but if it lashes down en route, I will do the dishonorable thing and retire to SW16...


----------



## redjedi (29 Jul 2009)

Adrian_K said:


> I'll start my making my excuses for slowness - the missus was out tonight so I went for a swim - now she's not going out and I'm sh4gged.
> 
> How long do you take to do a lap/how many laps? I'm trying to gauge what time I can get back home.
> 
> ...



25-30 mins I guess for a lap. Not sure how many laps were doing, I'll probably just do the one tonight (and a bit), legs are really aching.

The cafe is a wooden building next to the first carpark on the left.


----------



## redjedi (29 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm leaving the office now for my 6 mile commute home. Will post a reporter's update on the situation within the hour
> 
> And don't listen to Luke about his hill climbing... he knows full well I will be last



I won't be last up the hills. No granny gear means no spinning to get up them. Instead I'm taking the "stand up and get to the top as quickly as possible" course of action. Promptly followed by a collapse at the side of the road.

Got some rain in NW London now. Drizzle and I'll be there, down pour and perhaps not.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Jul 2009)

User1314 said:


> Hmm...through the gate and take a *left*!
> 
> hehehe
> 
> Heavy showers from 7ish onwards for a while?



Whoops!! Sorry, yes!


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

Right so... are people still going to be there at 7, if I come over? Can't get there for half five and not keeen on battling the headwind to get there if I'm to get soaked upon arrival and you boys are about to leave! 

BTW the ride home was very blustery, dark looking and rained for the last mile. Seems to have brightened up now though!

EDIT: might be able to get there for 6:30 now...


----------



## redjedi (29 Jul 2009)

I think the rain may have past us now. So I'll be there around 6.30


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

Sounds good - will arrive in the cafe car park around 6:30 - 6:45, hopefully. Oh and I've only ever done 2 times laps... fastest was 26 mins dead (clockwise). Can't see me bettering that by much though, esp' not in windy conditions.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Jul 2009)

Ill leave at 6 ish. Dosent take long for me to come over. Clouds and weather are moving towards RP from here and looking westward its a mix but seems okay.


----------



## Rhys_Po (29 Jul 2009)

Well, looks like I'll probably be seeing you at some point on my commute home.

However, given that you don't know what I look like, and I don't know what you look like then it's purely academic


----------



## Origamist (29 Jul 2009)

Good to catch up with you guys and see the new bikes on show. Hope the rain held off for the extra lap.


----------



## redjedi (29 Jul 2009)

Good ride lads. 

A few more spots of rain, but not much. Had a bit of a top speed race at the end, which Sittingduck won. I obviously haven't got used to all the gears yet  I hit 38.6mph 
SD got to 39 something, a PB I believe


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

39.32! The fastest I have ever been...
Technically Davywalnuts won with a 42 but he was trying to draft me (cheat)! 

Good fun that was chaps - we'll have to do it again sometime. Good to see you again and nice to meet you Adrian K.


SD


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

I'll try to be there next week. Hopefully should be there by 6. Noticed it was dark by the time I got home tonight, so the earlier the better


----------



## iLB (29 Jul 2009)

only low 40's?? *must work harder* real thrilss come at 45+ 48.6mph is even better


----------



## Adrian_K (30 Jul 2009)

yeah, nice to meet y'all. I just about made it home before the rain tipped down and it was gretting quite dark, so maybe next time we meet earlier (ahem! davywalnuts) or pick a day with fewer black clouds in the sky. 



User1314 said:


> I mean nice to meet you Adrian K. Even on forums where the name is written down, I'm as forgetful as Nemo's dad's girlfriend after a night on the lash.


----------



## Origamist (30 Jul 2009)

My legs felt a bit heavy today, but if the weather is good next week, I'll be around for a few laps.


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Jul 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> only low 40's?? *must work harder* real thrilss come at 45+ 48.6mph is even better



Well!!! I wasnt pushing that much and am still not back to full fitness and my back wheel is still useless and inefficient plus we had a head wind... and I hadnt quite caught SD's draft... and my cleats are still broken..

Besides, you know Ill whip your young arse down a hill any day, boy! hehehe!

Yes, was good seeing familar faces and new! If only briefly.. (due to my lateness)

I do like a good ride around Richmond Park, but every Wednesday will interfear with my "Orange Wednesdays"... But not all the time!


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

Should be fine, but, Ill be there at about 7pm.. sorry, I dont finish work till 6pm...


----------



## Rhys_Po (10 Aug 2009)

Won't be able to join you as I want to get home before the kids go to bed. If you happen to see anyone on a sky blue Pearson Fixie, light blue 'Met' helmet (probably wearing an old blood-splattered rugby jersey) then that's me.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Aug 2009)

Will have to skip this week until I get my wheel sorted. Have a good one though!


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Will have to skip this week until I get my wheel sorted. Have a good one though!



Whats up with your wheel SD?


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

Stupid stupid stupid me!

Engeeeeerrrrrlund are playing Wednesday night! So sorry, no go for this now! Stupid me in forgetting!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> No probs.
> 
> If I'm on my own it'll mean I''ll be the fastest Cycle Chatter there instead of the slowest! Which will make a change.



And all those lovely ladies circulating the park too taking advantage of the men down pub! Lucky boy!


----------



## Origamist (10 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> No probs.
> 
> If I'm on my own it'll mean I''ll be the fastest Cycle Chatter there instead of the slowest! Which will make a change.




I don't think I'll be able to make this, but I'll let you know on Wednesday. 

Hope you had a good break!


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Whats up with your wheel SD?



Went out of true on the FNRttC at the weekend. Did 45 miles incl. "that flint path" on it like this... It ended up a bit banana-fied 

Need to take it to the LBS to get checked out sometime this week


----------



## davidg (18 Oct 2009)

I cycled to there for the first time today. 6 miles there, then a counter clockwise lap and then back....

I did the lap in 28 mins (analogue watch!) so will be looking to build on this...I needed my triple ring though (was on a hybrid, have ordered a road bike and waiting for that, hopefully the compact ring will be enough!).

this was at around 9am, bloody freezing


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

davidg said:


> I cycled to there for the first time today. 6 miles there, then a counter clockwise lap and then back....
> 
> I did the lap in 28 mins (analogue watch!) so will be looking to build on this...I needed my triple ring though (was on a hybrid, have ordered a road bike and waiting for that, hopefully the compact ring will be enough!).
> 
> this was at around 9am, bloody freezing



...in which case david, you'll be up for a big blast around several parks this coming Saturday - the "Park and Ride" ride - from Kings Cross. Get there early, and buy us all coffee! 
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=43462

Don't be shy - no one gets left behind!


----------



## davidg (18 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...in which case david, you'll be up for a big blast around several parks this coming Saturday - the "Park and Ride" ride - from Kings Cross. Get there early, and buy us all coffee!
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=43462
> 
> Don't be shy - no one gets left behind!



nice one. I cant do it though! I have a swimming lesson in the morning (am learning front crawl properly with view to doing a triathlon next year, although I hate running!), and after I am heading up to my parents.....

next time!


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

Oh well...as long as you're in the swim...  Have fun, take care!


----------



## bryce (19 Oct 2009)

Only just spotted this thread - wave if you see a yellow/ blue Spec steed with yellow bar tape and 'go-faster' Festina decals - am in there most mornings/ evenings. Usual lap is 22 minutes, haven't been sub 20 for a couple of years now.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Oct 2009)

bryce said:


> Only just spotted this thread - wave if you see a yellow/ blue Spec steed with yellow bar tape and 'go-faster' Festina decals - am in there most mornings/ evenings. Usual lap is 22 minutes, haven't been sub 20 for a couple of years now.



Indeed, ditto if you see a Zebra print Specialised! Albeit, Saturday I did see another one around there! But mine has white tyres too! And of which I am very much on my own there!


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Indeed, ditto if you see a Zebra print Specialised with a hippo on top! Albeit, Saturday I did see another one around there! But mine has white tyres too! And of which I am very much on my own there!



You'll be there on Saturday Davy...bryce, join the 'Park and Ride' CC peloton if you fancy - read the thread in this section. Same goes for everyone else.


----------



## redjedi (22 Apr 2010)

As the weather is finally improving I thought it would be time to dredge this thread up from the depths.

Post if you're planning on riding around RP and want some CC company.

I'm planning on getting out on Sunday afternoon, so may go to RP for a few laps at a steady pace and enjoy the sun and scenery if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Apr 2010)

This Sunday afternoon could be fine, but I doubt ill be there till about 5ish if I was as will be on London cheering on my friends and others running the London Marathon, its a thing I do....


----------



## davidg (22 Apr 2010)

i am there a bit, but am doing the wiggle up and down ride on Sunday.

I went there last sunday and broke my record for three laps! 1hr07.49...

i was quite chuffed as I hadnt done much less than an hour 15 before!


----------



## RyanW (26 Apr 2010)

Although i do love going round Richmond park i do find the car's quite annoying, every possible moment, as soon as i slow down they try to overtake, giving me a few inches of room, which can be annoying especially as the sides of some of the roads have started to wear away. I think this may be why i see quite a few going side by side round the park. 
Anyone here kinda slowish, would love to meet up and go round, but i'm not the fastest of cyclists. 
Also, is it a requirement to wear matching lycra when you go round? it seems to be a common theme?

Ryan


----------



## Aperitif (26 Apr 2010)

Don't worry Ryan, the CycleChat crew are sartorially challenged at the best of times (except topcat  ) - stick around this section and look out for redjedi's exhortations! (It also help if you have a woozy looking paint job on your bike!  )
First rule of CC - it's about you, not the bike or gear. (That comes creeping up later!)


----------



## topcat1 (29 Apr 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Don't worry Ryan, the CycleChat crew are sartorially challenged at the best of times (except topcat  )



Thanks! Had to look that one up.


----------



## RyanW (30 Apr 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Thanks! Had to look that one up.




Your not the only one


----------



## beatleandrew (2 May 2010)

If anyone lives/works close to Richmond Park, I frequently get a lap in during my lunch hour (13:00-14:00). I usually start at the Kingston Gate and decide which direction to ride on the day. I aim to ride fairly quickly (18-20 minute lap time) but can spend up to about 25 minutes and still get back to work in reasonable time.

If there are any takers for the occasional (or regular) weekday lunchtime lap, then send me a private message and we can arrange something.

I'll keep an eye on this thread as well for other opportunities. I live close to the park so can probably come out for a ride some evenings or weekends.


----------



## RyanW (3 May 2010)

May have been asked, does anyone know how long a lap is? 

does anyone do week day laps? apart from the above


----------



## davidg (3 May 2010)

10.75 km

profile here http://www.richmondparklondon.co.uk/cycling/roadcycling/

my computer makes it just over 80m ascent for the lap


----------



## RyanW (4 May 2010)

awsome thx


----------



## style over speed (4 May 2010)

RyanW said:


> May have been asked, does anyone know how long a lap is?
> 
> does anyone do week day laps? apart from the above



I've been over there in the week recently and there always seems to be plenty of people cycling round. Haven't done a lap faster than 25 minutes yet.


----------



## beatleandrew (4 May 2010)

For those wishing to improve their speed/endurance/fitness by cycling around Richmond Park, a good motivator is to time yourself over three consecutive laps and aim to improve your personal best throughout the year. There's a forum set up on BikeRadar where you can submit your PB and see how you and others progress with subsequent attempts:
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12670670&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

It's not a competition, but more of a training motivator. Some people have a target time they want to work towards, others just aim to improve over time. If there was a universal, or at least _more _common goal amongst those who post on the forum, it would be to break the hour for three laps. But that's by no means a mark of achievement unless you specifically decide to target it. The current range of times on there is from 48:41 to 77:56, so there's a good mix of abilities.


----------



## davidg (4 May 2010)

I did it in 1hr07m49s a couple of weeks ago. was really pleased as previously had not done it faster than 75 mins


----------



## RyanW (4 May 2010)

I really need to get some laps done so i have something to compare with you guys, think i will go for some laps after uni tomorrow. i think 30mins would be a good time for me.


----------



## beatleandrew (5 May 2010)

davidg said:


> I did it in 1hr07m49s a couple of weeks ago. was really pleased as previously had not done it faster than 75 mins


Good progress! Take a look at the Bike Radar forum if you haven't already!


----------



## RyanW (5 May 2010)

Someone tell me how good/ awful this is: one lap, anti-clockwise from kingston gate. 31minutes Slightly overweight 20yo never done RP before (I thought i had, turns out i missed half of it.) got lost which probs added 2 mins to my time? 

(If you were there around 2-3 i was the dude in the black Starwars T-shirt looking like he was about to die)


----------



## beatleandrew (5 May 2010)

RyanW said:


> Someone tell me how good/ awful this is: one lap, anti-clockwise from kingston gate. 31minutes Slightly overweight 20yo never done RP before (I thought i had, turns out i missed half of it.) got lost which probs added 2 mins to my time?
> 
> (If you were there around 2-3 i was the dude in the black Starwars T-shirt looking like he was about to die)


Hey Ryan, good start!

Now that you've been around the park once you'll know where the hills are and how long/difficult each is to climb. It's probably a good plan to limit how hard you ride on the flat and downhill sections so as to save enough energy for the hills. You'll soon start building your strength and fitness and find your times creeping down.

What are you riding?


----------



## style over speed (5 May 2010)

RyanW said:


> Someone tell me how good/ awful this is: one lap, anti-clockwise from kingston gate. 31minutes Slightly overweight 20yo never done RP before (I thought i had, turns out i missed half of it.) got lost which probs added 2 mins to my time?
> 
> (If you were there around 2-3 i was the dude in the black Starwars T-shirt looking like he was about to die)



good start, I've been trying to go around a few times a week for the last couple of months. My average time now is around 26 - 27 minutes a lap depending on the wind and traffic. No idea what it was when I started, I didn;t bother to time it! Time today for 3 laps was 1 hour 22 minutes. I'd already left before 2 today, was riding a black surly crosscheck. 

had to stop for a whole herd of deer to amble across the road at one point, I bet they've caused a few accidents.


----------



## davidg (5 May 2010)

beatleandrew said:


> Good progress! Take a look at the Bike Radar forum if you haven't already!



yeah, I have! there are quite a lot of people out there much fitter than me!

ryan, practice will only improve and you get a better idea of how much you can exert yourself, eg I was giving it a lot up Dark Hill because I know I can recover for quite a while in the stretch after going anti


----------



## beatleandrew (6 May 2010)

davidg said:


> yeah, I have! there are quite a lot of people out there much fitter than me!
> 
> ryan, practice will only improve and you get a better idea of how much you can exert yourself, eg I was giving it a lot up Dark Hill because I know I can recover for quite a while in the stretch after going anti


There are quite a range of riders on BikeRadar. Some of the fastest listed are either accomplished time trialists, triathaletes or road racers, so don't let their fast times intimidate!

David, good advice on knowing when to exert yourself. In addition, it's sometimes tempting to pedal hard down a hill whilst gravity on on your side, but that's usually not very economical. It's often better to coast down the hills once you're up to a fast speed and save your efforts for the hard bits.


----------



## style over speed (12 May 2010)

Lots of people out cycling today, nice weather too. Nearly knocked off twice  once at Ham Gate junction, driver just didn't look... think she was lighting a cigarette but she was nice looking and apologetic. Then I misjudged the crossing at Wandsworth bridge roundabout, , luckily my brakes worked well


----------

